# Endlich wieder Wasser im KOI-Teich!



## stettfish (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen!!

Endlich plätscherts wieder!! 
weil mich der nicht ganz milde Winter mit einem Riss oben im Teichrand zum Reparieren trieb...
baute ich zwei Kleinichkeiten dazu...
hatte irgendwie letztes Jahr das Gefühl "1. ein Unterschlupf für die Kois fehlt 2.bisschen mehr Pflanzen dürften auch sein!!
und Dass ist dabei rausgekommen!? werd sicher mehr Arbeit haben beim KOI-rausholen aber denk mir so ein Stilles Plätzchen kann nichts schaden!? od??
Ein SchachtElemen durchmesser 1200mm Deckel eingepflastert und zwei grosse Eingänge ausgeschnitten.. das Teil wiegt minimum 700kg!! Ufff...
 
  
Im Grösseren Pflanzenbecken ist ne Stufe aus Grossen Steinen entstanden
oben: Gräser.  unten: Seerosen...
 
Bepflanzung aus der Insel dürfte einwenig dichter sein
sind 7Pflanzen drauf...
hoffe dass wirt noch!?
 
und noch zwei Knipser bei Nacht.............       da sieht man den noch nicht fertigen Umschwung nicht........


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich wieder Wasser im KOI-Teich!*

Hi,

das ist ja gigantös 

Aber hast Du ein paar Fotos, die nicht ganz so blaustichig sind?


----------



## Jogibärle (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich wieder Wasser im KOI-Teich!*

Hallo,

dein Teich gefällt mir gut (aus GFK od. ?)
Sieht schön aus und das Volumen ist super


gruß Jürgen


----------



## stettfish (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich wieder Wasser im KOI-Teich!*

besten Dank!!!
ja habs mit der Cam-einstellung bisschen verdeppt...
aber blau, blau, blau blüht nicht nur der __ Enzian.... od. so... grins...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich wieder Wasser im KOI-Teich!*

Klasse 

Echt Klasse


----------



## andreas w. (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich wieder Wasser im KOI-Teich!*

mahlzeit, ich schliesse mich der allgemeinen meinung an, superschön geworden - ohne einschränkung.

auch von mir die frage nach dem beckenbau - wie hasten das gemacht? gfk oder zementmörtel mit etwas blau...? echt klasse.


----------



## stettfish (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich wieder Wasser im KOI-Teich!*

Hallo nochmal!! vielen DANK für die Freundlichkeiten!!!
und zu eurer Frage: nein keine Glasfaser. Das Becken ist 20-30cm dicke, gut armierte (mit RundStäben+2Schichten-Maschengitter) Betonwandung angestreichen mit FlüssigFolie Impermax (grau)
Die Fotos am Tag haben leider einen BLAUSTICH abgekriegt... habs mit der Einstellung leicht versemmelt...

Auf jeden Fall Impermax: der erste Anstrich schwarz, dick aufgetragen!!
 
der zweite und dritte Grau. und dieses Jahr kam der vierte dazu.
Foto: beim einfüllen 2008.
 
und auf den Wunsch von Christine noch
paar Fotos ohne blaustich..


----------



## Crossbowman7711 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich wieder Wasser im KOI-Teich!*

Hallo ,
Das schaut ja  aus !!!!!
Ist schon toll was man aus ein "bischen" Zement und Farbe alles machen kann.

grüße

Marius


----------



## Dodi (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich wieder Wasser im KOI-Teich!*

Hallo Tom!

Sehr gelungen, echt klasse! 

Dein Teich lädt förmlich zum schwimmen ein...


----------



## Jogibärle (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich wieder Wasser im KOI-Teich!*

Egal ob blau oder grau, trotzdem toll
Jetzt noch so 80-90 cm Koi rum schwimmen:hai
Mega schön.


gruß


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich wieder Wasser im KOI-Teich!*



Dodi schrieb:


> Dein Teich lädt förmlich zum schwimmen ein...



Find ich auch - da möchte man doch sofort den  Badeanzug anziehen und das Handtuch auf die Liege werfen...


----------



## Christian und Frauke (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich wieder Wasser im KOI-Teich!*

Nabend Tom,
wer hat das gebautDu
sch..ß auf blaustichig 
Klasse Arbeit


----------



## stettfish (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich wieder Wasser im KOI-Teich!*

versinke gleich im Boden bei euren Nettichkeiten!!:beeten
DANKE SCHÖN 
Ja alles Marke:Eigenbau, Ich meine Mize und die Filterleitungen ein guter Kumpel.
bin ein stinknormaler Handwerker... (Metallbauer) Könnte mir dass sonst nie im Leben leisten... 
falls jemand am Filter interresiert ist?? alles mit Bildern in Meinem Profiel beschrieben. auch da alles eigenwörk... viel Geld gespahrt!!:__ nase 
ok. ok. ausser die Pumpe!!
Gröhl...


----------



## Jogibärle (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich wieder Wasser im KOI-Teich!*

Hallo,

das ist egal ob du jetzt ein Handwerker bist oder ein Manager oder was weiß ich.
Der Teich ist einfach schön. Sieht aus wie ein kleines Urlaubsparadies:hai

gruß


PS: Finde es schön was man aus eigerner Hand machen kann


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich wieder Wasser im KOI-Teich!*



stettfish schrieb:


> versinke gleich im Boden bei euren Nettichkeiten!!:beeten



 Das machen die hier immer und im Chat wird dann über dich hergezogen 

Nee quatsch, ist ja auch Klasse und dafür kann man sich auch ein bisschen Lob abholen


----------



## stettfish (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich wieder Wasser im KOI-Teich!*

ihr seit gut!! 

solches Lob macht auf jeden Fall fit um dran zu Bleiben!! 
 werd volle Dose weiter ackern!!:smoki
VERSPROCHEN!!!!


----------



## unicorn (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich wieder Wasser im KOI-Teich!*

da kann man schon ein wenig neidisch werden............
genieße dieses Traumobjekt


----------

